# Canning Meat



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

I've seen a few posts regarding canning meat. I am interested in learning more about this. I'd like to hear more about if it saves you money, how you buy your meat, shelf life etc. thanks


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

I do vension during hunting season so that is how it is acquired and at minimal cost unless you have to pay to have it butchered. We also buy a hog and a steer from a local farmer each year and pay a local butcher to have them butchered. We freeze the better cuts and bacon, smoke the hams and can the rest. So again substantially cheaper per pound than store-bought not to mention much better quality.

Otherwise we watch for meat sales at local stores and buy in bulk and can as available. It is easy to do, see: http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can5_meat.html

and assuming you already own the necessary canning equipment the cost is easily controlled. Shelf storage time is the same as most other canned goods - essentially indefinite assuming proper processing and storage.

We don't eat much chicken in our house so that is just purchased as needed but many people can many pounds of chicken annually.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

venison makes the best canned meat  . Its also probably the easiest thing in the world to can
I do beef, venison, pork, sauces, stew, soup and chili all with meat in it. I also can salmon in the fall, NY state has a nice salmon season we enjoy  .The meat comes out so tender, like you cooked it all day long. I like the raw pack/no added liquid, and dump the whole jar into a recipe. If you want to make a chili con carne that will knock your socks off, try using a jar of pork or beef cubes you canned instead of fresh ground beef...wow.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I raise a beef and a hog every year the prime cuts and Hamburger -sausage go in the freezer but i have the rouffer cuts of beef ad pork sholders even a back leg if the weathers not right for cureing ham cut into chunks for canning .(I use a local meat prosser ) You have to use a pressure canner all you do is put your meat, chicken, rabbit or deer in glass canning jars put the lids on (You have to simmer the lids in water so they will seal )with the rings snug but not to tight prosess under pressure (15 lbs) for 90 min's. and it will keep indefinitly as long as the seal holds .I have meat, 'green beans ,corn that have been in my cellar for years still very good.I use the hot water bath method (no pressure ) for peaches apples tomatoes and berrys . buy a book called The ball blue book of canning follow the directions it works great .in our rural county we have a cannery residents can use for a small fee and put up your foods in metal cans or bring your own glass jars .I purchased my canners at a second hand store by luck but you can buy a new one at walmart or most hardware stores with a little care they last for generations . many people buy there meat on sale then can it or buy a hog or beef from the livestock auction or from a local farmer and take it straight to the butcher shop .just make sure you have an appointment ahead of time as they stay booked up months in advance,once you learn how to use your canner prossesing times ect.you can can any type of food chile spaggite sause soup .it is a great money saver and you use your jars over and over only have to buy new lids .I have also have a smaller electric presure canner that only holds 4 pint jars so when I make a big pot of chile or beef veggie soup spaggite sause ect .Iuse it to can up the extra so i have convience food to just heat n eat just follow the rules of canning times and pressure's in the canning book .remmber having meat and other foods in your cellar saves gas & wear n tear on the car not having to drive to town . produceing my own meat and garden veggies and fruites I know what chemicals were used in raiesing them and who handeld them before I eat them ;not so with store bought items or restrant cooking


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

My first experience was chicken that I accrued on sale until I had about 14 qts worth about half whole chickens, half boneless skinless breasts. At that time, I tried cooking it until nearly done, then boned it and canned it in the chicken stock, also canned a few qts of excess stock. The canned chicken was used most often for the homesteader's version of fast food  Chicken quesadillas take a matter of minutes, same for chicken enchiladas. Good fresh food in a hurry. Heck, even chicken and noodles were very fast when I used the extra canned stock. Now, I prefer canning the chicken raw. It takes more jars because I can the bones also, but I think the finished product is a bit more to my liking.

Since that time, I have added cooked ground beef to my favorite spaghetti sauce recipe for canning, and one of my real favorites is the BBB recipe for beef stew. In the interest of safety, it is canned in broth, not gravy; but the broth is easily thickened at the time of consumption. Very, very tasty.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

would the ball book be the best resource to learn to can meats properly? Thanks


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes. Definitely go by the Ball Blue Book.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

Is there a difference in the "blue book" and the " ball complete book of home preserving" ? Thanks


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Oh, no, I don't think so. I guess it's always been blue.:happy2:


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

I just ordered a blue book off of ebay.. Thanks


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Our freezer space is very limited, so canning the meat is done to save on freezer space here. Plus, if there's no power, I don't have to worry about losing the meat in the freezer. It's just so handy to have those jars of meat.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

There are 2 books. The Ball Blue Book is a smaller book, kinda magazine size. Updated almost yearly. You can get it for about $6. The Ball Complete Book is larger, more like a cookbook. Not updated nearly as often, but has more recipes. It's about $20.

Online your best resource is the National Center for Home Food Preservation at the University of Georgia.
http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_home.html


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

> Is there a difference in the "blue book" and the " ball complete book of home preserving" ? Thanks


As Pixie said the one is a magazine type and the other a regular big cookbook with 4-5x the recipes. Make sure you get the newest edition.

But both the Ball books are based on NCHFP Guidelines which are available online free of charge. I linked the canning meat instructions pages above.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks, I'll check that out !


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I was scared to can meat but finally decided to give it a try. I LOVE IT NOW. I do chicken off the bone in broth to use for pot pies and dumplins. I also do chicken soup (carrots, onions, celery with chicken and broth). So nice and handy to have in the pantry.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Living in hurricane country, with potential 3-week power outages, I started canning meat as the more practical way of preserving vs. freezing. We love home-canned meat, for the convenience and the flavor. I've been known to eat it plain, straight out of the jar. 

I don't think anything else on my pantry shelves gives me a sense of security like my jars of home-canned meats. It pleases me to look at them.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The big book has alot recipes for things like jams, salsa ect. I wasen't so happy with it ,because all the recipes are easy to get online. The Blue Book is good basic info. most of which lasts forever.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

canning meat is so easy!! I can my venison, and also purchase stew meat and chicken to can. You need to invest in a pressure canner (not cooker they are not large enough to prevent temp flucutations) and some jars. 

If you get a modern canner that uses a gasket, yet yourself a spare right away. The ones with both a jiggler and guage are best but jiggler only is OK. Dont' get pressure guage only, it's a pain to have to sit there and babysit it.

I am storing my regular mouthed jars in the garage and replaceing them with wide mouth jars. I didn't think it would be that big of a deal to clean them but it is. 

It's nice to have ready cooked meat on hand for a quick meal. The other day I got some little potatoes and cooked them, then put the frozen stew vegies in the pot and cooked them, then I added the meat and thickened it. 

Delicous almost instant stew!!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I can all our meat. I raise everything except beef. We are eating stuff I grew and canned in 06 right now and it is still great tasting and looks fine. It doesn't last nearly as long in the freezer without getting burned or picking up off odors and that is if the power doesn't go out. Also leaves more room in the freezer for other things.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I canned meat (venison) this year for the first time ever and was really pleased with the result! The meat is very tender and delicious. I have to admit it look a bit unappitizing through the clear jar, but I won't let that stop me from doing it again. I may process some lamb pretty soon.


----------



## ChristiM (Jan 23, 2012)

How hard is it to can the meat? We are raising a steer, rabbits & chickens this year and plan on canning all the ground meat, along with our garden produce also. This will be the first time I have ever tried canning.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

We just processed a cow a few weeks ago and I put the neck roast in a slow cooker and let it simmer all day long then put it in quart jars and canned it. I opened first jar a couple of weeks ago and simmered it over some noodles and used the rest for some bbq sandwiches, it was so good. Canning meat just makes sense to me


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

ChristiM said:


> How hard is it to can the meat? We are raising a steer, rabbits & chickens this year and plan on canning all the ground meat, along with our garden produce also. This will be the first time I have ever tried canning.


It is some of the simplest canning done. You do need a pressure canner.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

It is not recomended that you home can some things but if you maintain the proper pressure for the proper time, the deed is done. Internal temperature must be maintained for the correct time. Here in Springfield Mo I can at 11 lbs. pressure of 90 min. I don't mean about 11 lbs pressure, I mean I don't let it drop below 11 lbs pressure period. That is why I can get away with canning bacon and a few other things.


----------

